# Hardie Board Vs.....?



## tattood (Aug 7, 2005)

Can any one explain the pros and cons of hardie board construction vs. block contruction? 
I have always owned a block house, and am preparing to have a new home built. 
Some builders I have briefly spoke with suggested using "hardie board" as a cost effective alternative to block construction. Is it siding? 
Any input would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Neil_K (Oct 30, 2004)

Its siding. Better than wood. goes up about the same, but guaranteed for like 50 years. Hardie is actually the mfg name. Jameshardie.com will tell you about their products.

Personally, I wanted my current home in a big neighborhood to be brick, but gave the nod when I learned it was hardie planks instead of traditional wood planks.

You can get it prepainted, at minimum it comes primed. Supposedly, paint lasts much longer on it, too.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Stick with block. Hardie is over frame. The 2 construction practices are nowhere near the same. MHO


----------

